
Fukushima nuclear reactor radiation at highest level since 2011 meltdown - quakeguy
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/feb/03/fukushima-daiichi-radiation-levels-highest-since-2011-meltdown
======
DrScump
As I posted on last week's original submissions of this story:

This is _bogus_. The new, higher readings are from areas never measured
before[0]; levels are falling consistently.

[0] [http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-
fuku...](http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-
daiichi-are-not-rising/)

